

Dominos UK (pizza) has a fake Verisign SSL Seal - corin_

Spotted by a friend: http://twitter.com/Joolz/status/21776951960<p>Image is hosted at https://www.dominos.co.uk/assets/images/site/secure-payment.gif and even while looking at that image, your browser will confirm that the SSL certificate is supplied by COMODO CA Limited, not VeriSign.<p>Nice to see a big company either not understanding their own website or purposefully lying on it.
======
byoung2
Maybe they used to have a VeriSign certificate, but switched to Comodo and
forgot to delete the old image from the assets folder?

~~~
corin_
It's not just in their images folder, it's displayed prominently on their
payments page

~~~
byoung2
That's what I meant...there is probably a sysadmin somewhere responsible for
updating SSL certs, and a separate person responsible for updating images.

------
byoung2
On an unrelated note, I saw on the menu that Texas BBQ® is a registered
trademark in the UK?

------
AnonUser22
I'm assuming Comodo poached them from verisign and no one has told Dominos to
take down the verisign logo.

Comodo probably blabbed about their cheaper (lesser known)certificates, but
they really dont stand a chance against the brand recognition that the
verisign logo carries with it.

It looks like Dominos made a bad decision.

Avoid the Noid. Avoid COMODO.

